# CNBC: Uber’s self-driving cars are a key to its path to profitability



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/28/ubers-self-driving-cars-are-a-key-to-its-path-to-profitability.html


> [...] So why the hub-hub around self-driving, especially for a money losing ride hailing platform like Uber?
> 
> Cost.
> 
> The driver represents the single largest expense in non-autonomous ride-sharing at 80% of the total per mile cost, according to estimates by research firm Frost & Sullivan. By removing the driver from the equation, fully autonomous vehicles dramatically lower the cost of a ride while boosting its addressable market. Already offering software as a service, Uber plans to take the bet further by making the cost of rides so low (between its fleet of human and robot cars) that vehicle ownership becomes obsolete. [...]


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

😂😂😂 Uber and profitably are two ships passing in the night.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

That's correct.
Stop throwing money in that money pit program and watch profits soar.


----------



## Devil’s Advocate (Jan 29, 2020)

Would work well if Uber was an auto manufacturer and not just an app. Is a tech company going to revolutionize the auto industry? Would the auto industry be concerned about Uber producing a vehicle?
Anyone can say they have a self-driving vehicle, but can they produce it? Why wouldn’t the auto industry just make their own app?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Here we go again. 🙄


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

On Opposite sides of the Globe


peteyvavs said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; Uber and profitably are two ships passing in the night.


 In Different Centuries . . .

Tesla


Devil's Advocate said:


> Would work well if Uber was an auto manufacturer and not just an app. Is a tech company going to revolutionize the auto industry? Would the auto industry be concerned about Uber producing a vehicle?
> Anyone can say they have a self-driving vehicle, but can they produce it? Why wouldn't the auto industry just make their own app?


Tesla

Tesla


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes, because replacing a million FREE cars for it's use with a $120,00 self-driving car makes profitability sense. I can hear it now pitching the financing to banks.

Uber: We are going to add a million self driving cars to replace our drivers.
Bank: How much would that cost?
Uber: At the price of each one only about 60 to 120 billion dollars
Bank: So you will spend 60 to 120 Billion dollars to replace cars that you get FREE use of today?
Uber: Yes
Bank: So what will 60 to 120 Billion investment save you?
Uber: From paying drivers an average of 50 cents a mile and 17 cents a minute!
Bank: Sounds like a great financial strategy.....now GTFO!
Bank executive to the junior assistant: Run after them and find out what they are smoking, must be some good shyt.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

And we will have flying cars by 2016. Oh wait...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Yes, because replacing a million FREE cars for it's use with a $120,00 self-driving car makes profitability sense. I can hear it now pitching the financing to banks.
> 
> Uber: We are going to add a million self driving cars to replace our drivers.
> Bank: How much would that cost?
> ...


THEIR STRATEGY
IS TO BAN HUMAN DRIVERS
VIA LEGISLATION.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

So Uber isn't a transportation company, they're a technology company that yearns to own a fleet of self driving taxis. 

How the **** does the media not understand the irony of crap like this?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> So Uber isn't a transportation company, they're a technology company that yearns to own a fleet of self driving taxis.
> 
> How the @@@@ does the media not understand the irony of crap like this?


" AGENDA 21"

ELIMINATION OF PERSONAL VEHICLE OWNERSHIP.

THINK OF ALL THE " GLOBAL WARMING" WHICH WILL BE ELIMINATED
IF ONLY ROBOTS OPERATE CARS . . .


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> THINK OF ALL THE " GLOBAL WARMING" WHICH WILL BE ELIMINATED
> IF ONLY ROBOTS OPERATE CARS . . .


Why, because robots don't emit methane after lunch?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> Why, because robots don't emit methane after lunch?


Methane is the Leading Cause of. "Global Warming".

Catalytic Convertors for All Humans !



Fozzie said:


> So Uber isn't a transportation company, they're a technology company that yearns to own a fleet of self driving taxis.
> 
> How the @@@@ does the media not understand the irony of crap like this?


The " MEDIA" IS OWNED !

BY THE LARGEST CRAP SLINGERS !


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I can't wait for this to happen, it will bankrupt Uber when they have to spend $25 billion (that they don't have) on cars and they all have to be taken off the road when they all have an accident the first day.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> So Uber isn't a transportation company, they're a technology company that yearns to own a fleet of self driving taxis.
> 
> How the @@@@ does the media not understand the irony of crap like this?


Have you been noticing what passes for journalism these days, &#129326;&#128002;&#128169;&#129326;&#128002;&#128169;&#129326;


----------



## Luckydraw (Sep 16, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Yes, because replacing a million FREE cars for it's use with a $120,00 self-driving car makes profitability sense. I can hear it now pitching the financing to banks.
> 
> Uber: We are going to add a million self driving cars to replace our drivers.
> Bank: How much would that cost?
> ...


Bank#2: How are you going to maintain those cars? You know, fuel/battery, maintenance?
Uber: What?
Bank#2: What is your emergency plan, car breaks down with passenger?
Uber: We will dispatch an Uber Eats driver with a free snack from Subway...
Bank#2: GTFO.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Uber is unwittingly sacrificing itself by laying the groundwork for autonomous vehicles much in the way the early railroads and cable companies built our modern infrastructure over their own corpses. Who’d have thunk their ultimate existence was a force for good in the world, both by flinging themselves off a financial cliff and also by taking with them their venal VCs who are people devoid of human value and, soon, pecuniary value?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Luckydraw said:


> Bank#2: How are you going to maintain those cars? You know, fuel/battery, maintenance?
> Uber: What?
> Bank#2: What is your emergency plan, car breaks down with passenger?
> Uber: We will dispatch an Uber Eats driver with a free snack from Subway...
> Bank#2: GTFO.


*patiently awaits to see the scene involving Bank #3*


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

After Rider#1 had left their mess inside Auto pilot car.
All of the riders after taking that car reported..."Uber, there was mess inside car, Give me free ride"
At the end of the day,, Uber just made $3.75 for that car. :biggrin: :biggrin:

After Rider#1 left, he forgot his belonging inside Uber. Rider#2 took it.
Rider#1 reported.... " Uber.. I had left my phone inside your car.. Give it back to me now"
Uber... "Sorry Sir/Mam, Our apologies. There is no way we could find your personal belonging"
Riders.... "Alright then, I am deleting your app. I am going to use Lyft from now on." :whistling: :whistling:

The glory of Uber is fainting.

Rider#1 was so drunk and fell a sleep. Uber's auto pilot can't detect that rider was still sleeping inside. All of the riders after Rider#1 getting that car couldn't ride and cancelled. Next morning, Rider#1 claimed that Uber had kidnapped him. :biggrin: :biggrin:

Rider#1 vomited or left a lot of mess inside Uber Auto pilot car..... All other riders after Rider#1, cancelled. Uber car needed to go back to Uber's office. Uber's monthly report said, "We had lost 3 millions dollar on Friday and Saturday Night. We had tendency of loosing 1 millions riders to Lyft. Are we giving them a week free ride for their next rides but that would cost us one billions lost" ..
Uber CEOs.... "We should consider to fire these Dammed cars. Announce right away that Which I.C were buying those dammed cars."
.... Trust me.... Some I.Cs were gonna buy those cars. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devil’s Advocate (Jan 29, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> On Opposite sides of the Globe
> 
> In Different Centuries . . .
> 
> ...


Even with Tesla, there cars aren't very ergonomic or functional in design. Someone needs to fix their design. Granted they have the drive yourself car that will puke drive you into the back of a semi. Honestly, Tesla's are boring. Today's market the demand is SUV and not an $85k Tesla X. The missed the mark with the 3. They should've made something like a CLA or X3. Interiors on Tesla isn't very luxury they're more like Fords on the inside. The tech to make a car self-driving is cookie cutter. Any car manufacturer can do the same thing Tesla has. They are just evolving it at a slower pace so they don't kill people. One thing for sure, we all had battery operated cars when we were kids. Didn't have to sit in them, they came with a remote control. Tesla didn't invent anything new. Not sure why so many people go all drama about them. Their designs are boring. Makes sense why they own the boring company too. Haha.

But we are talking about Uber being in the self-driving market, not Tesla, or did I miss something?


----------



## Lyft&getthin (Jan 30, 2020)

Everybody is scared because they know they will be out of a job soon


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Lyft&getthin said:


> Everybody is scared because they know they will be out of a job soon


No.. There are many types of services those could not be replaceable with Robot. Such as food services, Health Clinic services, Individual public transportation services where requirements can not be predicted and there are millions of requirements possibilities. 
Truck drivers.... Yes.. They could be replaceable. Trucks are going to long trip Point A to Point B, and there are human that will take care of the needs of truck at each point. But individual transportation service like Uber/Lyft, it is not as easy as truck hauling services. 
So, I am not worried.


----------



## Travison (Aug 9, 2019)

https://www.wardsauto.com/ces/vw-exec-level-4-self-driver-may-be-good-it-gets


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Maybe at some point the cost for the car won't be so much.


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

The following line reveals how idiotic a lot of this analysis is...

“The driver represents the single largest expense in non-autonomous ride-sharing at 80% of the total per mile cost, according to estimates by research firm Frost & Sullivan.”

It may be true that by the time you throw in driver insurance, incentives, sign-up costs, and driver error required freebees, you might be able to say that 80% of the revenue is going to driver cost. BUT... If you’re throwing all that stuff onto the drivers as costs then you should also allow for costs that drivers are currently paying.

The cost of the gas, vehicle purchase, depreciation, maintenance, cleaning, dead miles, passenger education, and whatever I’m forgetting, should all be added on as costs of removing the driver. A more realistic guess for the extra percentage Uber might be able to claim is 40%, and that includes the assumption that they can match the expense levels of current drivers, which is something they are nowhere near doing.

Grabbing the whole of the pie for yourself isn’t as attractive if you’ve also got to bake it.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

After Uber kills a couple more people with their driverless cars, things will get better. </sarcasm>


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

"But new research from MIT has thrown cold water on the idea that robotaxis will save the ride-hailing operators much money, at least not without massive improvements to their algorithmic dispatching efficiencies."

"Specifically, their findings - based on data from San Francisco, a single market - point to a cost between $1.58 and $6.01 per mile to operate autonomous vehicles with single occupants. That's much higher than the widely used $0.40 (or less) per mile estimate, and higher than the average costs of personal car ownership (which is around $0.59 per mile, according to US' Bureau of Transportation Statistics)"
. 
_https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-self-driving-taxis-may-not-help-profitability-mit-2019-5_

*The Cost of Self-Driving Cars Will Be the Biggest Barrier to Their Adoption*

_https://hbr.org/2019/01/the-cost-of...-72514281&mc_cid=ab3b2b10f0&mc_eid=c06cfc9213_


----------



## Luckydraw (Sep 16, 2019)

Howie428Uber said:


> The following line reveals how idiotic a lot of this analysis is...
> 
> "The driver represents the single largest expense in non-autonomous ride-sharing at 80% of the total per mile cost, according to estimates by research firm Frost & Sullivan."
> 
> ...


Another thought on this line is maybe Uber will "use" others autonomous cars at a reduced rate. What I mean is that a person or corporation would own a fleet of autonomous cars and "lend" them to Uber as drivers basically do today. I could see myself sitting at home, having 3 to 4 cars out earning money for me through Uber. Of course this would then the biggest expense for Uber and we start the game all over again.
On another note, if Uber did own the cars, would they become a "Taxi" service and have to follow the same rules and licensing laws that Taxis do today? From what I understand, they get around these rules by having us "Contractors" and our cars do the work.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

> *Uber's self-driving cars are a key to its path to profitability*


It looks like they lost the keys. Hate it when that happens.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Bank 3: Okay, so what kind of liability are we looking at? What problems have SDCs encountered so far?

Uber: Well, someone died, but in our defense, she was jaywalking. The AI thought she was a cardboard box, because people shouldn't jaywalk. But we can fix that.

Bank: Uh, okay. What else?

Uber: Well, the AI has problems with bridges. And hills. And construction zones. And rain. And bike lanes.

Bank: Okay, so you can use these in... Phoenix? Anywhere else?

Uber: For another $600 billion we can build geofenced areas ...

Bank: Stop! GTFO.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Bank 3: Okay, so what kind of liability are we looking at? What problems have SDCs encountered so far?
> 
> Uber: Well, someone died, but in our defense, she was jaywalking. The AI thought she was a cardboard box, because people shouldn't jaywalk. But we can fix that.
> 
> ...


I believe that Uber's plan on this Auto Pilot Car technology is not to use only on Rideshare business but also to sell technology to all car makers that will attract to individual families wishing to own that kind of cars for family's need such as sending their kids to school/friend's house or picking them up without being present of parents inside car. And targeting Logistic business and trucks plus rideshare business too. but current technology is decade away yet.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Bank 3: Okay, so what kind of liability are we looking at? What problems have SDCs encountered so far?
> 
> Uber: Well, someone died, but in our defense, she was jaywalking. The AI thought she was a cardboard box, because people shouldn't jaywalk. But we can fix that.
> 
> ...


Methinks banks no likey Uber! -o:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ABC123DEF said:


> Methinks banks no likey Uber! -o:


And I don't get why, up until now they have been such a great investment!


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

The part about "Uber plans to launch its self-driving cars in pockets of cities where weather, demand and other conditions are most favorable" means that the ants will only have work when it's slick on the roads.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

BadYota said:


> And we will have flying cars by 2016. Oh wait...


We've been promised flying go-karts since 1963.

Where the hell is my flying go-kart?



Devil's Advocate said:


> Even with Tesla, there cars aren't very ergonomic or functional in design. Someone needs to fix their design. Granted they have the drive yourself car that will puke drive you into the back of a semi. Honestly, Tesla's are boring. Today's market the demand is SUV and not an $85k Tesla X. The missed the mark with the 3. They should've made something like a CLA or X3. Interiors on Tesla isn't very luxury they're more like Fords on the inside. The tech to make a car self-driving is cookie cutter. Any car manufacturer can do the same thing Tesla has. They are just evolving it at a slower pace so they don't kill people. One thing for sure, we all had battery operated cars when we were kids. Didn't have to sit in them, they came with a remote control. Tesla didn't invent anything new. Not sure why so many people go all drama about them. Their designs are boring. Makes sense why they own the boring company too. Haha.
> 
> But we are talking about Uber being in the self-driving market, not Tesla, or did I miss something?


Tesla is creating an app and is going to complete with Uber/Lyft.

See article posted here, in the news forum


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I believe that Uber's plan on this Auto Pilot Car technology is not to use only on Rideshare business but also to sell technology to all car makers that will attract to individual families wishing to own that kind of cars for family's need such as sending their kids to school/friend's house or picking them up without being present of parents inside car. And targeting Logistic business and trucks plus rideshare business too. but current technology is decade away yet.


Good luck!! They can't even create a Nav that works correctly. 

I think they should cancel their SDC fantasy.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

*SHILLING SHILL MCSHILLINGTON SHILLS SCHAGAIN!*


----------

